# Programacion de Eprom para TV



## K_Dash (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola, que tal

quisiera si alguien me pudiera ayudar
alguno de ustedes posee la programacion para eprom nuevos (segun la marca de el televisor es la programación de el eprom,)

quiza quisiera compartirla conmigo (y si supiera la manera de ingresar al modo de servicio de cada televisor)

me ayudaria mucho

gracias


----------



## K_Dash (Feb 25, 2007)

Me parece que no me explique muy bien que digamos, 

Los televisores modernos tienen una pieza llamada eprom, la cual se encarga de manejar datos como la posicion de la imagen (vertical como horizontal) brillo, contraste etc desde un modo de servicio. (para agregar o quitar)

bien, cuando esta se daña el televisor da problemas como volumen que no disminuye (aparece el display pero no desciende) imagen (distorcionada) y otros pobremas, 

bien cuando se cambia esta pieza se debe programar de nuevo

si alguien supiera los modos me ayudaria mucho contactandome 

gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 25, 2007)

Esa memoria suele ser una 24c02 o una SDAxxxx o similar. Algunos programadores de PIC pueden programarlas. 
Busca grabadores de PIC, por ejemplo http://www.mercarfel.com/programador.htm
En este foro también hay mucos modelos.


----------



## K_Dash (Mar 22, 2007)

si, pero tambien se puede hacer de otro modo ingresando al modo de servicio de el televisor por ejemplo en el televisor RCA se ingresa manteniendo presionado el boton de menu y luego sin soltar el boton de menu presionando los botones canal +, vol + power, vol+ y se suelta el boton de menu, en ese momento aparece en la pantalla dos numero a la mitad de la pantalla con el boton de vol+ se aciende el numero que esta a lado derecho hasta colocar el numero 76 y se presiona canal + y estamos dentro de el modo de programacion de el televisor y desde aca se puden manejar los datos como posicion horizonta, vertivcal, y otros

cada televisor tiene un modo diferente si alguien los quisiera compartir conmigo lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## daniel-II (Jun 7, 2007)

colega, me parece que todo lo quieres solucionar cambiando la eeprom, y eso no es posible, pero aqui te dejo un monton de modos de servicio de diferentes tvs,,,,,,             http://www.alonso-lopez.com/modos.php       espero que te sea de utilidad,,, atte. daniel-II


----------



## daniel pineda (Dic 6, 2007)

para el colega que tiene problemas para el modo de servicio de tv los puedes encontrar  en  www.comunidadelectronicos.com    y ahi encontraras y para todos los colegas de este foro pueden encontrar lo que necesiten hasta pronto ok.


----------



## jonciosito (May 14, 2013)

hola el-rey-julien disculpa pero podrías profundizar algo mas acerca de lo de eeprom con algunas imágenes o algo mas de info porfa?
saludos de peru


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2013)

eeprom  . tienen denominaciones tal como estas 24c04   24c08 etc.etc,etc 
forma fisica 





básicamente en la eeprom el tv guarda algunos datos ,ajustes y parámetros de funcionamiento del tv.
en algunos tv si estos datos están corrompidos el tv no funciona,o funciona mal,
aqui un programador/grabador de eeprom muy sencillo 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm
y lo mas importante el programa para grabar /borrar esas eeprom
se llama ponyprog, aunque también se puede usar el winpic800 , el icprog entre otros
aqui para descargar el programa pony http://www.lancos.com/prog.html en esa pagina también hay muchos esquemas de grabadores de eeprom

y como siempre esta san google 
https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest


----------



## jonciosito (May 14, 2013)

muchas gracias el-rey-julien si no fuera mucho pedir podrias especificar al momento de la programacion que no se por decir nda en esa parte 
saludos y disculpa por los inconvenientes lo que pasa es que solo soy un aficionado y no alguien que tiene este hobbie como carrera


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2013)

la programacion est an sensilla como seleccionar el archivo con los datos del tv y grabarlas



















https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/grabar-eeprom-sin-desmontar-circuito-81231/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/programacion-eprom-tv-5654/


PD;
 convine los temas asi queda todo en un solo hilo


----------

